# Finding a "GOOD" breeder 101



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Since soooooo may lately seem to be asking questions about breeders, I thought this would be a good post. I just did this quickly and the links have GREAt info

Finding a good breeder 101

Going to shows & working events as well as word of mouth are the best ways to find a good breeder IMO

But before you even start looking you should study the standard and really look into different lines and decide what qualities/traits are exactly what you are looking for .

Decide if you want a show, working, or strictly companion dog.

I suggest this so you have things set in your mind and are not as easily swayed into the first cute litter you come across because sometimes those little faces can be irresistible and you need to put things in perspective so you really get what you want

Study the standards for the org that your pup will be papered with whether it be UKC, ADBA for APBTs or AKC if you are looking for an Amstaff or any combo of those orgs if the pup is to be dual or triple registered
American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT

You may have to travel out of state or be put on a waiting list as well depending on what you are looking for and the availability of pups when you are ready

Be prepared to answer a ton of questions and also have ones in mind that you want answered as well

These links list what to look for in a good breeder, what to avoid and how to recognize a BYB and also how to pick a dog/pup

Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : Reputable Breeders

Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : Selecting an APBT

Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : How to Pick a Puppy


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Lets not forget that a good breeder should also be actively involved in competition of some sort..JMHO


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> Lets not forget that a good breeder should also be actively involved in competition of some sort..JMHO


I agree...That is listed among the many other qualities on the links I posted if you take a peek. The links go into quite a bit of detail

Just wanted to add having a title or competing alone does not mean a dog is worthy of breeding; it is much more than that.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Mybad, I didn't look at the links..LOL


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Good info, making a sticky.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Another good thing to look for is a breeder who is interviewing you. Not trying to talk you into buy a puppy. They should not be giving you a sales pitch on the dog. To many breeders view breeding dogs as a business. I see to many people who use "pitbull breeder' as an occupation.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> Another good thing to look for is a breeder who is interviewing you. Not trying to talk you into buy a puppy. They should not be giving you a sales pitch on the dog. To many breeders view breeding dogs as a business. I see to many people who use "pitbull breeder' as an occupation.


 Absolutely

Adding some more to elaborate on the links and what others posted 

Be preprepared and don't be insulted by the screening. It just means the breeder cares about their pups and where they are going. A good breeder is trying to place a pup in the best most compatible home not just the one who has the most cash$$$. Most require you give references from unrelated people and also a vet if you have or have had other pets provide picts of your home and yard

Most will have you also look over a contract and discuss all aspects of it with you

All good breeders will answer an questions you have without getting defensive or seeming to hide anything. They also will be there for any future questions and problems if you get the pup from them

They use at least some of the available tools out there such as showing, working, health testing, CGC, TT, TDI etc to help prove their dogs worthy. Be aware even if all these things are done the pups may still have genetic issues or be sub par. Genetics doesn't always work they way we expect them too and health testing is not a sure fire way to ensure perfect pups, but is helpful in screening out issues

Good breeders do not breed many many litters at once or even breed very often since there are in fact many homeless animals and not enough great homes. They breed with goals in mind for their breeding program and the breed not to make a profit

If the breeder is not close enough to you where you can see the pups and parents, individual pictures and sometimes video of all pups and the whole litter together. These picts should show the pup at all angels and also playing. The breeder should speak to you about each one's personality and attitude because every pup is unique.

If the breeder is close enough they should allow you ample time with the pups and also clearly go over each one from head to toe with you especially if it is to be a show or working pup

The breeder should be socializing and starting the early training. Pups are like a sponge and learn from the moment they are born IMO

There is a lot more to add... I'm going to do it at little at a time or as people bring up questions so not to have an overwhelming novel of info in one post LOL


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I like WORD OF MOUTH. That is about as honest an opinion you will get on a breeder. If people like them and they produced good healthy dogs people talk about it. Same goes for if the dont!!!


Also check out the environment of the dog and forget the price. I have looked at lots of dogs and the yards were nasty, feces left laying around, poor dirty water etc. If you run up on this who cares if they are giving the dog away at this point. This tells you they dont really care too much about the dogs!


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Here is a short list of questions that I have compiled when looking for a puppy,

1. What is the goal of your breeding program?

2. Do you test your stock for inheritable genetic disorders? If so, with what registry? If not, why?

3. Have your dogs been titled in any conformation events? If so, what titles & with what registry? If not, why?

4. Do you compete in any working and/or sporting events? If so, which ones? If not, why?

5. Have any titles been earned from these events? If so, which ones? If not, why?

6. How many litters do you produce on a yearly basis?

7. Do you cull? If so, what criteria makes a cull?

8. Do you temperament test their breeding stock? If not, why?

9. What "extra" titles has your stocked earned? (CGC, TDI, etc.)

10. Do you have any policies when selling "pet quality" puppies? (For example, sell them on a S&N contract) If not, why?

11. Do you offer your males for stud? If so, what criteria must the bitch meet?


----------



## over_thaedge (Feb 4, 2008)

GSDBulldog said:


> Here is a short list of questions that I have compiled when looking for a puppy,
> 
> 1. What is the goal of your breeding program?
> 
> ...


great post!

What would you look for from the breeder as in the questions he/she should ask you in your opinion?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> What would you look for from the breeder as in the questions he/she should ask you in your opinion?


 This is the basics I start with then from how people answer and what I find out from their references I ask more from there, or may not even bother asking any others if I get answers I don't like on that basic stuff 
http://www.patch-o-pits.com/questionaire.html


----------



## over_thaedge (Feb 4, 2008)

ty for the info patch... and I too believe those are some great questions to be asked. You also have a beautiful lil line up of dogs.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

over_thaedge said:


> ty for the info patch... and I too believe those are some great questions to be asked. You also have a beautiful lil line up of dogs.


 You are very welcome and Thank you!


----------



## enoch76 (Apr 12, 2008)

Patch O' Pits said:


> Since soooooo may lately seem to be asking questions about breeders, I thought this would be a good post. I just did this quickly and the links have GREAt info
> 
> Finding a good breeder 101
> 
> ...


www.ukcpitbull.com is an awesome resource of information on pit bulls!:clap:
I have spent most of my time reading this invaluable resource it's a great help!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

enoch76 said:


> www.ukcpitbull.com is an awesome resource of information on pit bulls!:clap:
> I have spent most of my time reading this invaluable resource it's a great help!


 I absolutely agree! The link you posted actually takes you to the same site as the one I put up 


> http://www.apbtconformation.com


 Scot has done a fantastic job with getting info out to the APBT community:clap:


----------



## enoch76 (Apr 12, 2008)

:clap: :clap:THANK YOU SCOT!:clap: :clap:

Scot has made it so easy to learn about this incredible, misrepresented breed! The general public should visit this site to dispel all the myths.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Bumping up for the newbies!


----------

